# Red/Black Dragon Spawn



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Attempt #1 
15.05.18

Both been conditioned for over 2 weeks
With plenty of frozen brine shrimp and blood worms and last couple of days I fed them live blackworms. 

Tank temp set to 28degrees or 82F.
Sibling pair around the 5month age. 
Tank has been cycled for about 3weeks. 
Plants - Elodea, Frogbit, Anubias and Marimo ball.
Indian almond leaf extract added into tank.
Bubble wrap to act as a bubble nest location.

Will be breeding my koi pair in a bucket within the next 2 weeks. 

Will keep you guys up to date.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Just under 20hrs he has build a decent sized bubble nest.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

After 40hrs I decided to release the female, both was showing signs of breeding. Once female was released. The chase begins, after an hour the female got destroyed, almost laying on top of the Amazon frogbits but after resting a bit she decided she was ready, so she went under the nest to check it out. After two fail wraps with no eggs dropping, the male decided to chase and bite her again. She is now currently hiding and he continues to build the nest. I wasnt expecting them to spawn right away. But hopefully within the next 24hrs if not, I'll recondition them a bit more.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Good luck! How do you not stress out watching them?


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

astrummortis said:


> Good luck! How do you not stress out watching them?


Haha it does stress me out but being patience and giving them time is the best thing we can do. I try to have a look every couple hours besides that it's pretty much all carded around the tank. I'll have to say conditioning is the most important part for breeding. If you skip that part you'll be wasting time also get a lot of fry that either dies off or deformed. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

GazHMPK said:


> Haha it does stress me out but being patience and giving them time is the best thing we can do. I try to have a look every couple hours besides that it's pretty much all carded around the tank. I'll have to say conditioning is the most important part for breeding. If you skip that part you'll be wasting time also get a lot of fry that either dies off or deformed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense to me. And a great sign that breeding is not for me. Stress, and also I only create monstrosities > 

Can't wait to see how these turn out for you. These two are super lovely!


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

And the wait is over they finally spawned and the male is moving a lot of the eggs elsewhere !!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Hooray!!! Here's hoping that only minor culling is necessary


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Lol cant really tell how many atm as they're still wrapping but its increasing very quickly 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Final update for the spawning part.

Female has been taken out due to being chased after the last embrace which dropped no eggs. She is perfectly fine, little bit worn out and ripped fins and scales but she's still very active.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

And another note guys. 

Please use a small piece of bubble wrap, my male was stressing out and over working due to the wrap being too heavy it would pop his bubbles and form into a big bubble. I saw him working extra hard making that big bubble into small ones again. I think that's one of the reasons why he moved them to another location. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Without a bubble nest now the eggs are just falling non stop, about 20 to 50 eggs will fall every minute. Poor boy trying his hardest to keep all of them up. He has started putting them in bubbles again.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Should be hatching real soon !!!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

35 to 40hrs seems to be the prime time for hatching, I now have about 100+ bouncing betta fry, there is still heaps of eggs waiting to be hatched. Will try to take a photo when they decide to come to the front of the fish tank. 

Also after leaving my aquarium light on for almost 2 days in a row, starting to get a bit of algae growing on the walls. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

They hatch that quick? Wow!! That's amazing. Hello little fries!


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

astrummortis said:


> They hatch that quick? Wow!! That's amazing. Hello little fries!


I'll say about 95% of the eggs lived, I haven't seen any eggs on the bottom of the tank but maybe the male betta ate them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

If only we could all do that with our young.

Wait. What?

Nevermind!


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

He seems a little bit stressed out and tired, pretty much just watching his babys. If there a little to far he would go get them back haha. Just 24hrs and the fry should be free swimming and he will be having a good rest/feed.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Male has been taken out and is very stressed/depressed, he might even end up dying. His been swimming into walls and sitting at the bottom corner. Built a new bubble nest on the top corner as well.


On a good note. About a handful of fry are free swimming now, should be feeding their first meal of microworms very soon. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

OH, no!  I wonder why spawning would make him depressesd


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

astrummortis said:


> OH, no!  I wonder why spawning would make him depressesd


It's not spawning that made him depressed. It's because I took him away from his baby's.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Spawn are free swimming









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Doing one early morning microworm feed 
And the next feeding time will be 4hrs before the lights turn off. At this stage it's very important to not over feed.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Full of microworms.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Adorable! Such tiny little babies


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

I will be doing weekly updates only now.

They're 5days


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Decided to add mystery snail into my fry tank.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

6day old since free swimming, mystery snail is doing really well cleaning the whole tank while pooping everywhere.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

1 week old fry feeding on bbs, started adding water into tank by drip method. 1 drop every second.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

12 days old, have been power growing them, feeding about 4 to 5 feeds a day making sure everything is eaten before another feed. Always making sure they're nice and round on the belly. Have seen roughly about 5 die off due to not being able to eat bbs. Culling will start by the start of week 2, some of them being half the size of the bigger ones.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Tank is filled to the top of the tank at 2weeks and 1day old, bottom of the tank is cleaned.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Forgot to add a photo of the tank filled to the top.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone else get this? my fry are really aggressive to each other and to the snail.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

FRY UPDATE 19DAYS OLD.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

50% water change every second day has started after 3weeks old









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

At 3weeks and 2days old they've started to grow ventral fins and chopped up live blackworms is in their diet now. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

I woke up yesterday with my fry having velvet all over them. I treated the problem straight away with a 50% water change. Increased the temp to 86F/30C, threw in 2 Indian almond leaves and about a teaspoon of salt for my 50% water change. After waiting 24hrs my fry are back to normal and fighting each other again.

Photo added with my fry eating a blackworm chopped up and having velvet.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

4weeks old









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

4weeks 4days old. Top view









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GazHMPK (May 7, 2018)

Sadly this batch all died. I still dont know why but they ended up with clamp fins and ick even with huge water changes. 



End of Spawn log. 


REST IN PEACE.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

